# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 22 ... (_zapata_)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیستم و دوم ...
*
*_ZAPATA_* *

**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه 


به دلیل اینکه اخر هفته نیسم،  دو تا رو همزمان زدم. عذر دیگه!*

----------


## bahra

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟    بیکار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  ندیدم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ yes

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟   *زیاد آشنایی ندارم*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  منو  :Yahoo (21): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ دم پیاز

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ *12.5*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  *بستگی به خودش داره ولی فک کنم دخترا*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  *ریاضی دان کوچک*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  *هر دوشون فرار می کنن* 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  *یاده معلم ریاضی سوم راهنماییم ههههه* 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟   
 :Y (669): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*آره* 
   14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  * باید فکر کنم
*
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ *سادس*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  *بوس بوس
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش : *موفقیت در هر کاری*

18.ی نصیحت :  *من کوچیکترم که نصیحت کنم یکی بیاد منو نصیحت کنه*

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**تا جایی که یادم میاد کار ضایعی نکرده ، بهشم نمیاد* 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره والا 100%* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش*

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**الله اعلم*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**نمیدونم ...* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**به نظرم 16 نفر جذبش میشن*  :Yahoo (76): 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا ، ولی بیشتر پسرا فک کنم* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**لقب ، خب! ، نمیدونم چی بگم والا* :Yahoo (1): 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه ، ولی با هم کنار میان* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**نمیدونم* 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**دقیق نمیدونم ، ولی حدس میزنم شبیه این*  :Y (726): 
*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره 1000%*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**خب تا این لحظه ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم ، پسر خوبیه*  :Yahoo (94): 
*از ویژگی های خوبشم میتونم به خوش اخلاقی و معرفت اشاره کنم ...*  :Yahoo (1): *
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه و کم و کاستی هم نداره*  :Yahoo (1): * ...**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا که امیدوارم خوشش بیاد*  :Yahoo (1): *
*









*
17. ی آرزو واسش :
**اول ؛ عاقبت به خیری و رستگاری در دنیا و آخرت 
دوم ؛ رسیدن به همه آرزوهای خومشلت* *
18. ی نصیحت :
* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## farshad7

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی به امید خدا

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم ازشیه بار خداحافظی کرد ولی اومد مثل خودم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ صدر در صد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه پسر خوبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خوب معلومه منو دیگه اصلن اینجا همه منو دوست دارند

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ عقایدش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 0 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟بچه مثبته فقط پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) حسین زبل

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد بابا بزرگم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ صد در صد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بدی ندیدم ازش

دوست بامرامیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اوتارت زیاد خوشل نیست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : به هدفش برسه

18.ی نصیحت : در حد نصیحت کردن نیستم

*

----------


## Harmonica

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تعمیر کار ماشین!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
من چیزی ندیدم!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره،خیلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
بچه! خوبیه 
ولی ی بار رفت رو مخ من
تاپیک حل معادله محمد خندان یادته!
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو ک خیلی دوس داره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
سیبیل!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
هیچی

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
نیدونم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
امیلیانو زاپاتا

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فک نکنم بترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

بچه مظلوما!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
باید قیافشو ببینم

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
زیادشم هست

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از ی حرکتش بدم میاد ب پست امتیاز میده تشکر نمیکنه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
ی هم اتاقی دارم بچه خوشگله 
تقدیم بهت
فقط میخایش باید خودت بیای ببریش!!!

17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو دوست ندارم
تا امید هست آرزو چرا؟!

18.ی نصیحت :

همیشه حقیقت رو بگو حتی اگر ب ضررت تمام شد!

در انتها سلام گرمی هم عرض میکنم ب عمه ی پرنیا خانوم
 @Parniya

----------


## Mr.Dr

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکِ ماهر!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره قطعاً!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نخیر*  :Yahoo (75): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ الله اعلم ...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**الله اعلم ...**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 40 نفر!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ بیشتر پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آقای دکتر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ چه سوالیه آخه*  :Yahoo (76): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از رفقا!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :28: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ صد در صد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بدی ندیدم ازش ...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Y (768): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : به اهدافش برسه ...

18.ی نصیحت : در حدش نیستم ...
*

----------


## a.z.s

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ نمیدونم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟127تا دوست داره می خوای نباشه؟؟؟* :Yahoo (75): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟فکرنکنم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟اونم نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟اونم نمیدونم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هیچ کدوم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مکزیکی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ جان من آخه اینم سواله ؟؟؟؟ روانشناسیه؟؟؟؟ ولی هر دو از هم میترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ لوک خوش شانس

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (604):  :Y (766): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ به نظرم حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ نه بدم میاد نه خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خیلی شلوغه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (496): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت*


*18.ی نصیحت : خوب باش ، خوب زندگی کن 


*

----------


## Dayi javad

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ ی الاف مث خودم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تگ گردن من تو این تاپیک خخخخ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ ظاهرا آره ک تونسته الان جز اعضای شوک الکتریکی باش

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نمیدونم رو اعصاب من یکی ک جرات نداره بره

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ جنس مذکر رو ناموسش خب از همه چی بیشتر حساس

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ بستگی به جمع داره 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دکتر 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ نع

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ کاکرو 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ فعلا همین درجه ی کاربریش کافیه ! هر وقت پزشکی قبول شد بهش درجه بدین 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ نمیدونم ! فقط دعا میکنم ویژگی اعتیاد به نت در وجودش جا نشه !

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ USER NAMESH طوری که از یاد نمیبریش !

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزو میکنم به آرزوهاش برسه ان شا الله

18.ی نصیحت : داداش خیلی درس بخون ! 

امیدوارم از شوکی که بهت وارد کردم ناراحت نشی داداش
*

----------


## Mohammad.h

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پرستار :Yahoo (21): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟تقریبا :Yahoo (1): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟خخخخ نه! :Yahoo (94): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خودشو!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم!!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟8نفر :Yahoo (4): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا :Yahoo (1): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) بچه درس خون :Yahoo (1): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از اییییین :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خخخخ یاد مسعود ارجمند :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (94): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :14: 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله :Yahoo (1): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Yahoo (11): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق باشی همیشه

18.ی نصیحت :.... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

:Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## kouchoulou

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* ***ـولوژی :Yahoo (4): 


*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* از من میترسه


*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* نمیدونم!از خودش بپرسین!


*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* روی سرِ ما جا دارن!!


*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* به قول خودش: حاشیه!!...............ر.ک:شوک رضا!!


*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* روی عـمـه!!! شایدم    هه :Yahoo (4): 


*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* کسی جذبش نمیشه!!احتمال داره چند نفری رو هم دفع کنه!!


*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* نه تنها توی سایت،بلکه توی زندگیش هم با پسرا بیشتر جوره...


*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* دکترِ قزوینی


*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* سوسک رو میخوره!!!اینجوری


*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* یادِ جاسم!!


*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :troll (4):


*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* آره...بابا حرفه ای!!!


*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* همه ی ویژگی هاش خوبه ولی اینکه نمیاد کفترمو(که بندری میرقصه) نشونش بدم خیلی خوشایند نیست :Yahoo (2): 


*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* جای ترسناکیه!!


*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* همین متن


*17. ی ارزو واسش :* امیدوارم شاد باشی و به هرچی میخوای برسی


*18.ی نصیحت :* بیا کفترمو ببین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

واااای من اینجا نبوووودمممممم...

حسین مرسی که واس مارو آپ کردی تا من واس تورو ببینم :Yahoo (65): 

میخوام مث خودت با کلاسانه ج بدم :Yahoo (79): 

1پسر خوش قلب و مهربون که تو بدترین شرایط هم توان این رو داره که حالتو خوب کنه!

1دوسته عالی واسه من و بقیه ی دوستان البته از خل بودنش نگذریم♡ :Yahoo (4): 

حسین عزیزم امیدوارم پستی و بلندی های زندگیت تاثیری تو مهربونیت نداشته باشه :Yahoo (65): 

همیشه هم پاداش خوب بودنتو دریافت کنی :Yahoo (90):  :Y (405): 



استیکر ندارم اینجا میزنم تو گوشت تا حرفام یادت باشه :Y (416):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*مرسی دوستِ گلم گلتر از تو ندیدم قطعا خودت خوبی که منو خوب میدونی و میدونم که میدونی*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*ممد و سجاد لعنتی شما لعنتیا چرا شرکت نکردین پس؟؟ @joozef @Parlooo*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*دوستان لطفا ویرایش کنید بزنید پرستار تصورش میکنیم 
نمیدونم چرا اینجا همه همدیگرو دکتر تصور میکنن
مرسی از عزیزان شرکت کننده*

----------


## laleh74

سجاد بی صبرانه منتظر پستت هستم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Egotist

* 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**راننده اتوبوس . از اینا ک اتوبوساشون همیشه شلوغه : دی**



2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

**معاشرت با لولو**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

**بلی: دی**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**پارسال ک نمیشناختمش اره خیلی**


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

**خیلیا:/* *نازنین . دنیا . داداش دنیا . اشماع بهترین ممبرش
اکبر اینا* *


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

**خوشی ممبراش**


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

**خیلی  اصن . بی شمااار عاقا . بی شماار* *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**به نظرت یک قزوینی با کیا بیشتر میپره

: ))))))))**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)





11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟



12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟




13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

**کمشه اقا .**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

**به ارواح جدش ندیدم در حدش: ))

عالیه* *


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :





17. ی ارزو واسش : 

** فتح قله های موفقیت با این 4پا* *



18.ی نصیحت :
**اسما بیشتر بزن: دی*

----------

